# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  AdSter si funksinon ?

## s138942

Deshe ty pyesja rreth rreklamave te adster te cilat perdor ketu dhe forumi, pra adminat e forumit ndoshta mund te me japin nje pergjigjje te sakte:
Me pa fjale perdor dhe un kete sherbim ne disa site web dhe shkon shum mir dhe pse ka pak kohe qe e kam vendosur, por problemi eshte qe nuk arrij ta kuptoj kur paguajne pasi klikimet e para kan qen qe ne dat 20-11-2007 dhe qe nga data 20-02-2008 e kam kaluar shumen e 100$ gjithashtu i kam vendosur dhe te dhenat per pagim por asnje pagim sme vjen dhe se kuptoj si mund ta kerkoj pagimin apo duhet nje kohe e caktuar per te pritur para se te paguhesh ?
Shpresoj te gjej nje pergjigjje nga juve.

Kete tem e hapa si nje pyetje ndaj stafit dhe jo nje Veretje apo Keshille por me duket qe sapo shikoni qe kam postuar un e spostoni te Vërejtje dhe këshilla direkt me mendimin se ky veq veretje ben, gjithsesi shoh qe asnjeri nga juve ska informacion rreth reklamave qe keni vendosur pra jan aty ne menyr te pa vetdishme nga ana juaj .
Gjithsesi faliminderit per mundimin ne pergjigjje  :xx: .

----------

